# The tropical Rainforest- Syon park



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone been? The Tropical Forest - a great day out and home for rescued and endangered species

Its fabulous! and for those with kids, they have a toddler morning on a Friday where you get to meet the animals.


















































We had a fantastic day, and there is a great cafe across the road in the garden centre.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I really dont think it is a wise idea letting toddlers play with DWA animals...I know its only a small croc but the risk IMO is too high...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I did a talk there once with some fox cubs. The owner (Tony) is a great bloke and has made that lil place one of the best wildlife attractions i have ever visited.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

He's lovely is Tony! Struggling to keep the place open though as the land is being turned into a hotel


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks *Fantastic* !
the more people can promote the welfare of exotics to the general public the better !
People need to over come their fear and misunderstanding of reptiles and hopefully be made aware of there special needs both in the wild and in captivity.
more power to them: victory:


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Been there, kids loved it, recommended! Especially the handling sessions. Nice Dum in the first pic.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

omg ihavent been there since i was small iloved all the spiders and millipedes and snakes etc


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> I really dont think it is a wise idea letting toddlers play with DWA animals...I know its only a small croc but the risk IMO is too high...


ad agree abit stupid of them


----------



## GodVsSanta (Dec 11, 2009)

darkdan99 said:


> I really dont think it is a wise idea letting toddlers play with DWA animals...I know its only a small croc but the risk IMO is too high...


 
I work there right now and i can tell you this. If that Caimen was too dangerous to let little kids hold and feel it then we wouldn't bring it out, we wouldnt even touch it. Besides the ranger holding that is holding that croc is the most professional ranger i have ever met and he would not do anything to endanger that childs health. maybe before you have a go at us you should talk to my boss about how you feel about Celeso letting that kid hold that caimen and he will tell you the risks and dangers and tell you that there is nothing to worry about. OKAY!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

GodVsSanta said:


> I work there right now and i can tell you this. If that Caimen was too dangerous to let little kids hold and feel it then we wouldn't bring it out, we wouldnt even touch it. Besides the ranger holding that is holding that croc is the most professional ranger i have ever met and he would not do anything to endanger that childs health. maybe before you have a go at us you should talk to my boss about how you feel about Celeso letting that kid hold that caimen and he will tell you the risks and dangers and tell you that there is nothing to worry about. OKAY!


no need for the way you put that and am sure with a dwa you are ment to keep the public safe no matter what you say that croc has the protensal(sp) to do damage there for should not be in such close contact to the public


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Haven't been there before- but its pretty close- So will hint to Hubby about a trip there in the VERY near future!!
xXx


----------

